# Ksport coilovers good or bad?



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I as most of you have probally noticed the coilovers in the group buy section of our form. They make them for numerous models of nissans but Im wondering if theyre any good. What do you guys think exspecailly for the b14?


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I think that is something that allot of us have been wondering, I have looked around (googled it) and came up with it in a few forums. Sadly enough I have not seen any Nissan owners though.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I say first 5 people to install it have to give us every detail about them lol :cheers: 
Oh and the people that are paying 700 dollars to find out are crazy...but in a good way :thumbup:


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

here is a thread on b15 of the ksports: http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=114329
i didn't read the whole thread, but i haven't heard from anyone that they have been unhappy with them


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Some of the Maxima guys have had issues with them.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

The fact that they advertise those dampers for use with springs from 5 kg-f/mm to 20 kg-f/mm (approx 280 lb-f/in to 1150 lb-f/in) in rate scares the hell out of me. Makes me wonder how thick that damper oil must be and how well those valves hold up in street driving.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is a thread where the sr20forum suspension guru goes over the Ksports. It's a good read:

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=131810&highlight=ksport+coilovers


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ great thread.......its mine :thumbup:

when i got them in the mail i called steve (said guru your talking about) and he helped me measure everything. from all the driving i have done the only thing that bothers me is the small imperfections in the road, large bumps arnt to bad. as for handling i have yet to still test them because i put them on a car with snow tires and a failing steering rack. for $700 its one hell of a deal. i plan on get some progressive rate springs from hypercoil made up for a smoother even better handling ride. imthinking from 300lbs that progress up to 400-450


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I just installed them on my B14. They feel quite solid and confident. Well made, good value. You can definately feel the stiffness, but quite honestly, it's not too bad on the streets. Little bumps are actually absorbed better than my old setup, just gotta watch speedbumps b/c the car will actually hop with very little speed (of course, the speedbumps in my neighborhood suck).

One thing I noticed is my FW traction is better on launching since the weight doesn't get transferred back. On some decient tires, I could prolly almost eliminate wheel spin.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I just installed them on my B14. They feel quite solid and confident. Well made, good value. You can definately feel the stiffness, but quite honestly, it's not too bad on the streets. Little bumps are actually absorbed better than my old setup, just gotta watch speedbumps b/c the car will actually hop with very little speed (of course, the speedbumps in my neighborhood suck).
> 
> One thing I noticed is my FW traction is better on launching since the weight doesn't get transferred back. On some decient tires, I could prolly almost eliminate wheel spin.


see! on paper steve foltz proved it was a kinda crappy setup. but once i put it on my car im pretty damn happy with it.


----------

